# My Girls are looking Good!



## Jeff2021 (Jul 13, 2021)

Things are coming along fine. Looking really good @ 23 days of flowering. Getting frost and growing! I’ve learned a lot here gang! thanks for guiding us all!


----------



## gmo (Jul 13, 2021)

Looking VERY nice, Jeff!  Keep it up, and keep it green!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 13, 2021)

Dang Awesome Jeff


----------



## sharonp (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## Airbone (Jul 15, 2021)

Awesome man!


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 22, 2021)

32 days. Buds are coming along nicely. I have read a ton on these pages. Yet i don't see a lot of you guys mentioning dimming your LED lights. Us there an opportune time to  dim them?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

Jeff2021 said:


> 32 days. Buds are coming along nicely. I have read a ton on these pages. Yet i don't see a lot of you guys mentioning dimming your LED lights. Us there an opportune time to  dim them?


Only if you start to bleach the buds


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 22, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Only if you start to bleach the buds


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 22, 2021)

Good luck with the harvest!


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 22, 2021)

Never had to dim my LED's.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

Looking great!


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 24, 2021)

Good Afternoon everyone!
Time for a shot and a cola chaser. Man these Buds or thickening up. A lot of the shorter buds have caught up and are gonna produce some nice bud. The temps have been in the 90’s in the tent for most of the day. Go my RH down to 65 in the heat if the day. The girls seem to tolerate it well. Ive been letting the soil dry out an extra day to combat-the fungus gnats and the plants dont appear to stress at all. 5 weeks of flower in. Ill stay in touch!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2021)

Nice


----------



## Leroythegoodboy (Jul 25, 2021)

Solid. I don’t know about dimming but my flower lights on mine are red tinted, supposively good for buds.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 26, 2021)

Today is water day. I carefully removed the elastic net and took the girls outside. Its amazing how different they look in the sunlight. 47 days into flower. I watered them and i'm gonna let them sit outside a bit while I clean their crib. Boy, they’re really starting to smell good.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Jul 29, 2021)

Wow its hot! Low 90’s in the tent today. My plants are not showing me any recognizable issues. They have changed considerably tho. They’re more leathery.  Really Strong and healthy like.   Remember this  is my first grow ever…. Sunday 8/1 they start there 7th week of flower. ILGM says 8-10 weeks on these Gelato girls What do you all think?


----------



## Shiloh (Jul 29, 2021)

Jeff2021 said:


> Wow its hot! Low 90’s in the tent today. My plants are not showing me any recognizable issues. They have changed considerably tho. They’re more leathery.  Really Strong and healthy like.   Remember this  is my first grow ever…. Sunday 8/1 they start there 7th week of flower. ILGM says 8-10 weeks on these Gelato girls What do you all think?



Oh, hell, I' m jelly! You have a tent. I do not. I have relied on/adjusted to daily weather conditions. I'll still get something out of it. BEST TO YOU!


----------



## Jeff2021 (Aug 8, 2021)

Week 8 of flower begins today. Plants are getting leathery. Loosing a few leaves daily. 
Buds have slowly thickened up. A lot Trichromes seemed to have faded away…are they supposed to do that ?? Like the snow melted in this heat.
Tent temps have been mid 80s 
Rh been 60-65%
ph in has been 5.6 out at 6.5
lights 20”
Water/cal-mag eod


----------



## Airbone (Aug 8, 2021)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## guerilla1950 (Aug 8, 2021)

evening all did i hear shiloh  hi


----------



## Airbone (Aug 8, 2021)

Don’t get her started lol.


----------



## pute (Aug 8, 2021)

Good job.  I would drop the cal/mag.


----------



## Jeff2021 (Aug 12, 2021)

Middle of week 8 in flower. My girls are looking rough. They look beat and weathered. Colors have changed. Do they know their demise is just a few days away?
Trichomes are all cloudy and with a few darkening. They’re close !


----------



## Bubba (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeff2021 said:


> 32 days. Buds are coming along nicely. I have read a ton on these pages. Yet i don't see a lot of you guys mentioning dimming your LED lights. Us there an opportune time to  dim them?


I dim mine for sprouts... Full on for flower. If your lights are capable of par values over 1000 and you run out of grow room height, I suppose a little dimming may be in order to not over light them. They can only use so much light. Increase it, and it will demand more nutes. Problem, usually they can only uptake so much,
If your lighting is over this amount, plant will suffer. Ço2 might help, but to make use of CO2,
Other than lining pockets of grow store, you need precise info on your strain example as to how much nutes it is capable of with given lighting par. Also, what that exact par is at your plants max...

Then CO2 will allow a slight increase in nutes and light, which normally allows increased growth. This is high tech stuff.

Again average guy is wasting money on CO2.

Bubba


----------

